# RAM-Speicher erweitern. Was muss ich beim Kauf beachten?



## chpa (9. März 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

möchte meinen Computer endlich mal etwas gutes tun und etwas RAM-Speicher dazu kaufen. Jetzt kenn ich mich aber nicht so gut aus auf dem Geibiet. Was muss ich beim Kauf alles beachten.

Ich brauche auf jedenfall SD-Ram. Kann ich jetzt jeden SD-RAM einbauen? Um wieviel kann ich maximal erhöhen? 
   

Zur Info:

Habe einen Compaq Deskpro, der standardmäßig 128 MB-RAM hat.

Würde mich über antworten freuen...


----------



## Sinac (9. März 2005)

Also du solltest auf jeden Fall schaun wieviel dein Mainbord erkennt, also wenn jetzt ein 128er drin ist und du noch nen 256 reinpackst kann sein das dein Board den nicht erkennt. Ansonsten sollte der FSB gerne gleich hoch sein, aber ich glaub du bekommst eh nur 133 MHz. CL und so ist nicht so wichtig. Am besten ist natürlich 2 exakt gleiche Speicher zu verbauen, aber das dürfte im nachhinein schwierig werden. Eventuell verträgt dein Board auch nur Single oder Dualseitige Speicher, steht aber im Handbuch und meistens können die beides, bei SD ist das alles noch nicht so nervig wie bei DDR-SD.


----------



## chpa (10. März 2005)

Das heißt praktisch, dass ich wenn ich einen 128er drin hab auch noch einen 128 dazu kaufen sollte oder?


----------



## fred31 (11. März 2005)

Sehe ich genau so wie Sinac. Ich würde auch versuchen einen möglichst exakt exakt gleichen zu erstehen. Denn sonst kann (muss es aber nicht) zu Systemeinbußen kommen. Daher nicht nur auf Marke und größe achten, sondern auch auf Sachen wie CL (CacheLatency - wie lange braucht ein Chip bis er wieder Daten aufnehmen kann), MHz,....

Kommt drauf an was Du jetzt drin hast (Deiner Antwort nach vermute ich einen 128 MB Riegel) und was das für ein System ist. Evenl. ist es leichter und besser, den alten komplett rauszunehmen und einen großen neuen einzusetzen.


----------

